# NI Key Color



## Vladinir (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello. I now only one command for the change Key color: set_key_color(24,$KEY_COLOR_BLACK). But if I like make the Key kolor 36 Black and 36 Red, it will be very long script. How can I make one command for the some keys, for example: from key 24 to Key 36. I found this: 
declare %array [36]
set_control_par(get_ui_id (%array), $CONTROL_PAR_BAR_COLOR, $BLACK ), but it is not working. Help me please.
Thanks in advance. Best regards.


----------



## polypx (Nov 22, 2012)

$i := 24
while($i < 37)
set_key_color($i,$KEY_COLOR_BLACK)
inc($i)
end while


----------



## Vladinir (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

